# Writing onto bath bombs Advice please



## rainbowdrops31 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi could anyone give me any advice on how I could write onto bath bombs.
I have made some large round flat bombs and would like to personalise them. I have tried painting with food colour gel mixed with witch hazel, but its very hard to do and they look rubbish :sad:

Would I be able to use the food colouring  pens, they look like felts. I presume I can't use proper felt tip pens :?

Any help would be appreciated

Debbie


----------



## Robert (Aug 23, 2013)

One thought I had was like icing a cake, using differently colored composition as "icing".


----------



## lsg (Aug 23, 2013)

The best way would be to make silicone molds that have the message you want in reverse on the bottom.


----------



## rainbowdrops31 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks, both sound good n has got me thinking


----------



## lsg (Aug 23, 2013)

You could also glue the face of a rubber stamp in the bottom of your mold.  I haven't tried this with bath bombs, but it works with soap.


----------



## savonierre (Aug 24, 2013)

I would try stamping one of them using gentle pressure, if you can put it back in the mold so it cannot crumble. I have never tried this it is a guess..


----------



## Robert (Aug 24, 2013)

lsg said:


> The best way would be to make silicone molds that have the message you want in reverse on the bottom.


But if they're to be personalized, that'd be a lot of mold making!


----------



## lsg (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes it would, but for a company logo, one or two would be enough.


----------



## Robert (Aug 24, 2013)

Rainbowdrops had better specify how personal "personalised" is.  I was assuming something peculiar to the individual purchaser.


----------



## lsg (Aug 24, 2013)

Look what I found.

http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/bath-fizzies/dressed-up-bath-bombs/


----------



## rainbowdrops31 (Aug 24, 2013)

Wow love the soap queen link, that would be really good. 

I wanted to personalise with names.

Thank you all for your help 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## rainbowdrops31 (Aug 24, 2013)

Could i just use felt tip pens to write names 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Soap Making mobile app


----------

